# Salim Stoudamire Now A Spur



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Salim Stoudamire has escaped pro basketball’s burial grounds — the Atlanta Hawks — and now will play for a winner.
> 
> The ex-Wildcat shooting star has signed with the San Antonio Spurs and is expected to replace the three-point shooting threat of Brent Barry and perhaps Robert Horry.
> 
> ...


http://regulus2.azstarnet.com/blogs/hansen/11485/salim-now-a-spur


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

that should be a good hit...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

So does this mean george Hill doesn't have a roster spot?


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

i think Salim is here to replace Manu...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I hope this writer dies a horrible death.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

yyeeeeeeaaaahhhhhhhhh


Salim>G. Hill
Shamgod>G. Hill


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ATLien said:


> I hope this writer dies a horrible death.


i lold


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Clarity*



> After waiting all summer to find a new home the former Hawks reserve guard has found one in San Antonio with the Spurs. He signed a two-year deal with the Western Conference power and moves into a place where there is a glaring need for some scoring punch off the bench.
> 
> “They invited me out there three times and let me know they were interested,” Stoudamire said. “They wanted to see how I could fit in with their guys. They knew I was talented but they wanted to see if they could incorporate that into their system. Then [three] days ago Gregg Popovich called me and told me how much he wanted me to come to San Antonio and we came to an agreement and that’s how I got there.”
> 
> ...


http://www.ajc.com/blogs/content/shared-blogs/ajc/hawks/entries/2008/09/23/clarity.html


----------



## G0DEN (Sep 24, 2008)

Best of luck to him


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Good signing by the Spurs.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

ATLien said:


> I hope this writer dies a horrible death.


lol


----------

